# C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Hope that everyone had a wonderful Holiday and a Safe New Year. After taking some time off, we are back working on NEW products geared towards the 2.5L motor.
1. *Cast Turbo Manifold*:
~FEB '10 release
Cast manifold
Replaces OEM exhaust manifold
T3 Turbo Flange
External WG
SAI provisions
2. *Performance CAMS*: 
~FEB '10 release
CNC Billet CAMS
DIY install capable
3. *2.5L QuickFlow SRI*: 
Release: TBD
Redesign based on our Waterfest Sample
NA and FI applications


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (C2Motorsports)*

Wow, great to get a release date on the cams, was waiting for them to come out before flashing, but now that the SRI is coming out as well, maybe I should wait for that too.
Any idea on prices yet?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (b1aCkDeA7h)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Way to go guys. Man, I can't wait until summer. losing traction at 1 psi is some bullpoop


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Are there any plans for 09-10 2.5 software?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cabrio60 are u 160TH SOAR ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

x2 on the 09 software...
but AWESOME NEWS on the CAMS.
thanks, you made my day.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see numbers on the cams and SRI!


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Nothing new on the SRI? Just an acknowledgement that it is still in progress... I guess I will take that.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

You guys rock!
Happy New Year


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (C2Motorsports)*

awesome


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Need more C2 in my life. The software is top notch.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

I'm interested in seeing what these cams will do the 2.5 as well! Great work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (magics5rip)*

Glad to hear a release date for all this top notch stuff!


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The availability of a cast manifold will really open up our options for turboing the 2.5, thank you for your dedication and support C2!


----------



## WarlockVW (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_x2 on the 09 software...
but AWESOME NEWS on the CAMS.
thanks, you made my day.












































I am really excited for the cams. Please tell us you have software for our '09 rabbits!


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

x344834539845 on the 09 software. You have an instant sale from me when it comes out!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

If someone has already purchased c2 software for their mk5 and purchase the cams down the road, can they get the reflash for the cams free or charge or at a reduced cost?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was told it would just be a reflash and the would be a minimal fee from the installer.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i want quickflow....


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

and do we get popcorn with the purchase of C2 products


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_I was told it would just be a reflash and the would be a minimal fee from the installer.

are you sure? I have the C2 stg2 kit and when I asked about going to C2 LCR head gasket, the software was at a 50% reduced rate. not just a minimal installer fee.










_Modified by darkk at 10:03 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well this post helped me make up my mind on what I'm going to do with my car. Looks like I'll just throw a new trans on and hold off on the engine build till I can do it top to bottom. Assuming the cams will have modest overlap increase so that they play well with boost.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

any word on group buy on NA cams im down! cash in hand!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_ any word on group buy on NA cams im down! cash in hand!

depending on when, I would be down for a group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

gimme 09 software!
C2: once a turbo on an 09 is confirmed, you have an instant customer


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*

instant customer on c2 software.
and later on, a customer for a tranny swap. and a ITB set up.
so... come on...! give us 09 software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_If someone has already purchased c2 software for their mk5 and purchase the cams down the road, can they get the reflash for the cams free or charge or at a reduced cost?

I asked about this when I got flashed a few months ago at H20i. i was told that you would get a discount somewhat close to the price of the normal flash (~250) on the new cam flash. Hopefully they keep their word on that one.
EDIT: Oh and c2, how about some ballpark prices so we can get saving? Particularly the Cams and Quickflow


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 9:04 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

quickflow!! plz let it be under 1K







lol


----------



## nyroshan (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (C2Motorsports)*

please add software for 09+ 2.5l to that list of your priorities. Also what are the approximated numbers in gain for 93 oct?


----------



## peteyw16 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (nyroshan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nyroshan* »_please add software for 09+ 2.5l to that list of your priorities. Also what are the approximated numbers in gain for 93 oct?

X2


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (peteyw16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteyw16* »_
X2

x3


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (peteyw16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteyw16* »_
X2

x3


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam Pristas* »_
x3


X3.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

can i make an early payment for my 09 chip??
if so, the money can be used to purchase/ develop the 09 software/vehicle.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

from past experience.
no, companies normally do not take payment BEFORE the product is out or even being tested yet. just not wise


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

but what if it helps speed up the process???


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

never a smart idea.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_from past experience.
no, companies normally do not take payment BEFORE the product is out or even being tested yet. just not wise

companies have done just that here on the vortex in the past and it almost always ended badly


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess i'll just keep on waiting.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for updates...
we are almost on FEB!!!


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

in for 09 C2 software.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
companies have done just that here on the vortex in the past and it almost always ended badly

and by companies you mean Cullen, and it didnt end badly, it ended very badly.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we are now WELL into FEb...lol...
updates?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (C2Motorsports)*

I can't wait for Feb 10th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports: New Year, New Products, New Progress (C2Motorsports)*

Any updates or teasing infos ?
Thx


----------



## ashley_2.5L (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any dates or updates on the SRI yet?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

updates







quickflow!! 
I want mine in BLACK


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

updates............


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Any updates on the idea of SUPERCHARGING a 2.5?? You hinted at it several months back, just before Thanksgiving. Is that still a reality or has the idea of it come and gone??


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

X2 on the supercharger. I'd really like to know if you guys plan on making that or not. Other updates would be nice too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i bump for updates???
cams are supposed to be out this month...
any progress on 2009 software?


_Modified by thygreyt at 11:19 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I def want to hear more about these cams.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Its almost the end of Feb' any updates?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

it looks like C2 lets us down







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

chill people. 

c2 has never let us down. Patience people Patience.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_it looks like C2 lets us down







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









really? since when?...X2 have patience...


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
really? since when?...X2 have patience...









all im saying is that they said fed and feb is over and im rdy to buy ...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_
all im saying is that they said fed and feb is over and im rdy to buy ... 


And all we're saying is patience. C2 has never let us down. they have brought us software, turbo, and now cams and quckflow ? what other company has been there for us like C2 ? like we said, patience.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

im not saying c2 let us down, its just that i have been waiting since last year when i saw the nls rabbit and that quickflow look so awesome and the sound the car made was sick


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What's funny is, at least 75% of the nutswingers Demanding cams and an intake manifold, will probably not pony up the money when they are released... 

These are in development guys. If C2 says Feb, and they mean March, April, or May, What does it matter? Who's on a deadline? At any rate, who want's a set of cams that were rushed and poorly designed... That part is responsible for a LOT of what goes on in your motor, and if something isn't PERFECT, your motor will grenade. Let them take their time, test properly, and release a quality product. 


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 12:28 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

tuned in, and patiently waiting!


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

just asked for an update on how the developing is going if they are close or not...i didnt ask for them to release its better if they take the time so i can save up and do both quickflow and cams at the same time... and i've seen their work and its top notch and im sure when the cams come out they are going to be what we expected and more


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

SUPERCHARGER PLEASEEEE :Begging:


----------



## RabbitHoleRacing (Mar 2, 2010)

March 1st is here...what's going on? I spoke with APR and they have NO ETA on '09 software.
I was first told "....we have x2 in-house cars..." but now they are saying "...we aren't working on it...."
I tried to offer them our '09 Rabbit (C2M too), but to no avail. I guess we will see what happens.
-----------------------------------
ETA on '09 Rabbit TURBO KIT
+
'09 Rabbit ECU UPGRADE
-----------------------------------
Would be nice...
-RHR


_Modified by RabbitHoleRacing at 1:27 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

and i got a message back from chris @ C2 and he said that they arent any closer to release for a turbo kit or software for 09's


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (mk racer)*

Everyone who wants to know whats going on should look at the thread about C2s cam upgrade cause it aint lookin too good. Everything else that was said to be released on this thread hasnt been mentioned once so Im not holdin my breath.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (tay272)*

keep holding your breath.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Gotta love the vortex and its critics... Most of which will never mod their car any way...


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty soon, someone is going to do S/C and cams out of spite








Dooo eeeeeeet...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Not a critic man, I appreciate what theyre doing for the 2.5 community but for a company to put a date saying when things are going to be released and then not deliver; it's just not good business. Im sure they're still working on stuff and thats fine, they should just take into consideration the extra time it might take to actual release their product.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (tay272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tay272* »_Not a critic man, I appreciate what theyre doing for the 2.5 community but for a company to put a date saying when things are going to be released and then not deliver; it's just not good business. Im sure they're still working on stuff and thats fine, they should just take into consideration the extra time it might take to actual release their product.

x2 they knew way befor the end of the month that it was not going to happen they should have let us know then ...that just good business


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_
x2 they knew way befor the end of the month that it was not going to happen they should have let us know then ...that just good business 

This is laughable, they (C2) owe you nothing. They projected spring, obviously they were wrong, which happens most of the time in all companies during the design phase. 
What exactly are you looking for to qualify them as company that does good business? Your insinuating C2 is being disingenuous or deceitful.
When C2 knows and they feel you should know they'll let you know.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

at some point it look like they would have them done in feb 2010 so when they knew it wasn't going to happen they should have said something. not lead us on untill the end of feb for nothing .. this to me dont change nothing for me i know they make good part and when they feel they are ready they will sell them .. im still going to used there part and keep buying them


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

ill take a set when they're done taking there time means they wont have any mishaps


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

Would you all have preferred they rushed the R&D and sold you a crappy part that gave you issues down the road?
These guys are creating parts that no other company is even considering to make, so just be patient. I'm glad they're taking their time, just means were going to be getting some quality parts.


----------



## fajitamondays (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The aftermarket vendor community is just giving us time to "enjoy" our OEM warranties while we still have 'em. Tuning options for the 2.5 should be ripe over the coming years (I certainly hope).
...by then, my car will be paid off and less of a daily commuter. Perfect.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_at some point it look like they would have them done in feb 2010 so when they knew it wasn't going to happen they should have said something. not lead us on untill the end of feb for nothing .. this to me dont change nothing for me i know they make good part and when they feel they are ready they will sell them .. im still going to used there part and keep buying them

C2 is not under any kind of obligation to us...it isn't like we handed them a bunch of cash for the R&D process. 
Also, you should check out some proofreading tactics.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_ any word on group buy on NA cams im down! cash in hand!


IM IN


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

Come Out With A Supercharger Please!! :begging:
We All Love ya C2!!


_Modified by 08 VduB WaBBiT at 7:57 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_Come Out With A Supercharger Please!! :begging:
We All Love ya C2!!


custom one can be done


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Awesome, now we can squash all the "I wish", "if only", "Id pay anything"... supercharger talk. NLS will hook/shut ya up.
So how many have committed?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Awesome, now we can squash all the "I wish", "if only", "Id pay anything"... supercharger talk. NLS will hook/shut ya up.
So how many have committed?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

How much would a custom supercharger cost?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

no solid cost...
but could be $6000-7000*+*
and tuning 
for a one off kit


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

How would the tuning be done for it? Would a stand alone setup have to be implement or could C2 or some other company make a flash file for the custom supercharger.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

i wouldn't bother with anyone by C2 for the 2.5L tune....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just wanted to say... with jeff of the team, i dont know what to expect from C2... 

i mean, they currently have great products... but what about the projects that were comming along? 

and i mean: 
-cams+ sofwatre 
-09 software 
-intake mani+software 

what can be expected?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

according to Chris @ C2 they were hiring new software developers/engineers...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

It'd be nice if someone from C2 would step in and give us some updated info on this matter since its been quite awhile since anything has been said by them. I'd like some updated info about cams and also an intake manifold. Now that Jeff quit, who knows if that will happen.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know that they are looking for a new guy.. but jeff was WAY more than just the 50% owner and software developer... 

he was brains, ideas, knowledge, etc.. 

he was the one in charge of cams, and 09 software.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats what I'm tryin to get at. Without him at C2 anymore, noones gonna be updating this thread very much with info till his place is filled, if that can even be achieved. Hope we get some good news soon tho, I really want some cams on my engine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I know that united motorsports and integeated ingineering both want to make cams for us. So the dream isnt lost


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

Curious about the Intake manifold as well...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well thats good to know the project will at least be continued by someone else.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 motorsports is not gone, its growing and changing right now. There will be new things happening and possible new projects in the future from them as well. Hang tight and you will see.:beer:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

:laugh:


----------

